# Burrito Fatty from September 2012 Throwdown



## harleysmoker (Oct 10, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, and thanks for all the votes that got me into the final round. I smoked this on the Weber Kettle with hickory.













100_3884.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Ready to go













100_3885.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Sausage rolled out













100_3886.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Flour Tortilla.













100_3888.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Spread refried beans













100_3889.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Add some cheddar cheese













100_3890.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Some taco seasoned beef













100_3892.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Tomatoes and onions













100_3893.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Cilantro













100_3894.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Jalapenos on half, some don't like the heat













100_3895.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Rolled up













100_3896.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Bacon weave













100_3898.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Ready for the smoke













100_3899.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






On the kettle













100_3901.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Cruising along













100_3904.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






All done.













100_3906.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Ready to slice and plate.













100_3920.JPG



__ harleysmoker
__ Oct 10, 2012






Here's your plate.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great !!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice!


~Martin


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

I know that had to taste good


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 11, 2012)

looks great......


----------



## pokernut (Oct 11, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## daveomak (Oct 11, 2012)

Harley, morning.... Wow.... That baby was pretty intricate to build.... Sure looks good...  I'll bet it tastes good to....   Dave


----------



## sam3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great pics and tutorial. Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Oct 11, 2012)

How in the world did you roll that monster!!  Great fatty for sure!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 11, 2012)

That looks great!!!


----------



## harleysmoker (Oct 11, 2012)

Tatonka3A2 said:


> How in the world did you roll that monster!!  Great fatty for sure!


It was a little tight rolling it lol.

Thanks all, it was pretty good.


----------



## thin blue smoke (Oct 12, 2012)

Man--that looks good!

Burrito + Fatty -- It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## circuit theory (Oct 12, 2012)

I am pretty sure I will be making one of these in the future!  Thanks for sharing it with us all!


----------



## downtown (Oct 16, 2012)

That looks tasty,hummm may have to try to do one.


----------



## downtown (Oct 16, 2012)

That looks tasty,hummm may have to try to do one.


----------



## downtown (Oct 16, 2012)

That looks tasty,hummm may have to try to do one.


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks fer sharing. very colorful and great pics. and i want the jalapeno side.


----------



## lu1847 (Mar 8, 2017)

Looking for some fattie ideas this morning and came across this thread.  Amazballs!!!!! this thing looks incredible.   Gears are turning now.


----------

